# Regretting Preorder



## Chaz. (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I preordered the DSTwhen the cheap pricewas up, I was happy that I got it cheap! But now I've actually started to think about it, I may have done wrong.

For starters, I havn't seen a release date for the Cart so for all we know, it could still be another month or so before we actually see it.
I havn't seen a picture of the cart yet, only demonstrations of what it can do, so I'm starting to think is it a Hoax just using Homebrew Software? Probably not but I want to see some hardware evidence and not software stuff.

I'll probz get flamed for this with all the noobz saying OMGEEZ U JUZT CUZZED SUPAKARD U MUZT DIESSS!!!! or NOES U IZ WRONG! but thats just how I feel at the moment, anyone feel the same or think different? Whats your opinion on the preorders for it at any site?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 16, 2010)

Be assured that is not a Hoax. About the release date... well, that's another matter.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Apr 16, 2010)

I also got the cheap pre-order and although I'm just as anxious for a release date, I can't wait because I want GBA support since I have a dsi. I too am starting to get a little worried, but that video showing the free cheat makes me worry a little less.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think it's a hoax, even though I haven't seen any, as you call it, hardware evidence either. The supercard team has earned some respect in the past and has also been there since the days of gba flashing devices. That said, if you really regret pre-ordering the card, I'm sure you could cancel your order and get a refund.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 16, 2010)

I pre-ordered mine from ShopTemp aswell when it was so cheap.

I don't regret pre-ordering it at all the only thing that's kinda bugging me is the fact that I don't know roughly when I'll get my DStwo, as soon as the release date of the card is announced I'll have something to look forward to a week or 2 after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (shipping time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2010)

no worries, this is well real.
you should be reassured when GBAtemp gets their hands on a test unit, that should be sometime soon hopefully.
shaun will post his impressions, pics, videos, etc. and then it'll get a full review!


----------



## JBW (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldnt worry, SuperCard are a trusted brand and I predict we'll get more info on when it'll be released in the next week or so.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 16, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Well, I preordered the DSTwhen the cheap pricewas up, I was happy that I got it cheap! But now I've actually started to think about it, I may have done wrong.
> 
> ....
> 
> Whats your opinion on the preorders for it at any site?



Our opinion matters not a jot - it's what you think that matters. You can always cancel your order (and have to pay nearer $40 for it instead of $30).

Your call.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Apr 17, 2010)

the supercard has been around for years, since the gba days, so I wouldn't worry about it being a hoax. As for the release date, well that's the price to pay when you preorder something...it's cheaper but there are disadvantages like these. 
like when I preordered Twilight Princess for the Gamecube in 2004 lol
just be patient


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 18, 2010)

You're not regretting it... you are questioning your own thoughts which is making you have insecure feelings, but this definition doesn't even compare with what the definition of regret is.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 18, 2010)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> the supercard has been around for years, since the gba days, so I wouldn't worry about it being a hoax. As for the release date, well that's the price to pay when you preorder something...it's cheaper but there are disadvantages like these.
> like when I preordered Twilight Princess for the Gamecube in 2004 lol
> just be patient


I definately agree with this sentiment and totally understand in regards to pre-ordering Twilight Princess.


----------



## Lily (Apr 18, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Whats your opinion on the preorders for it at any site?



My opinion: Ecstatic to get it so cheap, can't wait for it to actually come out, don't really care when it actually does. I know that it's not a hoax or anything of the sort, and I'm not the type of person that needs to have it RIGHT NOW.


----------

